# McDonald's McRib Review!!!



## kleenex (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes folks that sandwich is back nationwide for a full six weeks starting today and you just know I had to try it out....

One sandwich is only 1.99!!!  A big Mac is going for 3.49 depending on the location.... 

The bun is like the same size as the premium chicken sandwiches so this in not some dinky little fast food item.

It includes pickles and onions which go great together.

The piece of meat is pork. Pressed pork into a special shape.  I can't tell what part of the pig the meat if from though. 

The pressed pork piece is put into some BBQ sauce which is very tasty.

This is a messy thing to eat and that is a good thing as well.

For me this is a very tasty item.

The item is not a healthy, good for you food item.  More like a SINFUL food item.

I would like it full time on the menu, but that is never going to occur.  I will not travel ten hours though like some people do just to pick one up though.

I give this fast food item a massive big thumbs up.


----------



## noodlesandstuff (Nov 2, 2010)

I always think of the Simpsons parody when I hear of the McRib, I hadn't even heard of it before that so it wasn't an exactly appetizing introduction to it. I think the animal it was made from in that episode was an extinct five (or more) legged animal. 
I stopped eating mcdonalds after I lifted the bun and had a look at the meat underneath. But whatever floats people's boats!


----------



## roadfix (Nov 2, 2010)

I had a McRib once, back in 1986, the year I got married.  I remember it being just ok.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 2, 2010)

kleenex said:


> The piece of meat is pork. Pressed pork into a special shape.  I can't tell what part of the pig the meat if from though.
> 
> The pressed pork piece is put into some BBQ sauce which is very tasty.
> 
> ...



I'm sure it tastes divine, especially on an empty tum and you're on the road in the pouring rain and starving hungry. But sorry, I don't give thumbs up. That pressed pork piece is MRM: Mechanically Reprocessed Meat. 

Have you ever seen MRM being made? I hope not. McDonalds' food manufacturing contractors throw just about every part of the pig but its squeal into their stainless steel MRM mixers. And the thought of that puts me off any McD's for life.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2010)

roadfix said:


> I had a McRib once, back in 1986, the year I got married.  I remember it being just ok.



That sounds about like when I had one. I haven't eaten at McDonalds in over twenty year.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2010)

Poppi G. Koullias said:


> I'm sure it tastes divine, especially on an empty tum and you're on the road in the pouring rain and starving hungry. But sorry, I don't give thumbs up. That pressed pork piece is MRM: Mechanically Reprocessed Meat.
> 
> Have you ever seen MRM being made? I hope not. McDonalds' food manufacturing contractors throw just about every part of the pig but its squeal into their stainless steel MRM mixers. And the thought of that puts me off any McD's for life.



The one I had twenty some years ago was okay. It was too sweet and the texture was weird.

I'm sure I have had MRM chicken on Air Canada. It tasted weird and chemical. Then sunlight came in the window and I could see tiny bubbles in the structure of the chicken. o_0 I didn't finish that.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 3, 2010)

My last McRib was in the 80's too. I remember that I wished I liked it more than I did, because it was a nifty sandwich... all the components for goodness were there...

A true tribute to processed meat and generalized flavoring!!

I plan on getting one this year, as a special 50th birthday present to self. 
Hmm, no will yet, better wait... LOLOL!

Seriously, I figure its time... it's like my 25th year anniversary of having one!


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 3, 2010)

Poppi G. Koullias said:


> I'm sure it tastes divine, especially on an empty tum and you're on the road in the pouring rain and starving hungry. But sorry, I don't give thumbs up. That pressed pork piece is MRM: Mechanically Reprocessed Meat.
> 
> Have you ever seen MRM being made? I hope not. McDonalds' food manufacturing contractors throw just about every part of the pig but its squeal into their stainless steel MRM mixers. And the thought of that puts me off any McD's for life.


 

I am with you! That thing is gross!


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 3, 2010)

taxlady said:


> The one I had twenty some years ago was okay. It was too sweet and the texture was weird.
> 
> I'm sure I have had MRM chicken on Air Canada. It tasted weird and chemical. Then sunlight came in the window and I could see tiny bubbles in the structure of the chicken. o_0 I didn't finish that.



I've seen tiny air bubbles in bits of processed chicken, and did the same. >_< 

There's a strangeness about McDonalds food. If you're not hungry and happen to be walking past one of their restaurants, their cooking smells is a terrible turnoff. But if you're starving hungry, maybe stressed a little and there's nowhere else to eat, then sinking one's face into a MacRib (figuratively speaking as I’ve never done so nor wish to) must be heaven on earth. A few times and only because my boy George was hungry, I've bought a Big Mac. Actually, two. He eats like a horse. :XD But McDs, they fill a market as well as tummies and somehow, cutomers come away happy.

Means to an end, really. Eat and be happy. But with MRM, sometimes ignorance is bliss.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 3, 2010)

i'm another one who hasn't had a mcrib since the 80's. but i remember enjoying it way back when.

of course, i'd never had a proper pulled pork sandwich back then, so my range of judgement was quite limited.

i don't know much about mechanically seperated meat, but i don't see how using every part of an animal can be bad. look at scrapple and livermush, two of my (very occasional ) favourites.

i think i'll try a mcrib or two on the way home today.


lol, on a side note, i remember when mickey d's came out with the mclean sandwich. i kept wondering why it was named after some irish guy, mclean. it was only later that i found out it was supposed to be pronounced mick-leen.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 3, 2010)

Poppi G. Koullias said:


> I'm sure it tastes divine, especially on an empty tum and you're on the road in the pouring rain and starving hungry. But sorry, I don't give thumbs up. That pressed pork piece is MRM: Mechanically Reprocessed Meat.
> 
> Have you ever seen MRM being made? I hope not. McDonalds' food manufacturing contractors throw just about every part of the pig but its squeal into their stainless steel MRM mixers. And the thought of that puts me off any McD's for life.



That is why it is a SINFUL item to eat, since it is pork something.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 3, 2010)

kleenex said:


> That is why it is a SINFUL item to eat, since it is pork something.




But I prefer a nice roasted piece of pork, crackling, apple sauce etc. beats McRib anytime. But that's why we're all different, hunny.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 3, 2010)

never had one, don't think i would go out of my way to buy one. can't remember the last time i ate at mcdonalds., not since they discontinued the slim version. it was very good as i remember.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2010)

ok, i found out why mrm is bad.

my god, *the mcrib is disgusting!!!!!!*

i bought 2 on the way home today (at $2.99 each), and got robbed.

if i was taking a blind taste test, i wouldn't have been able to determine what kind of meat it was. i'm not sure if i would have even guessed meat. it was unnaturally bland, and tasted nothing of pork. the onions, pickles, and bbq sauce are there just to give the sandwich some kind of flavour.

actually, i think i just ate soylent green. mc-soylent green.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2010)

buckytom said:


> ...actually, i think i just ate soylent green. mc-soylent green.




Has anyone seen Grandma?  She was here yesterday.  Grandma, come home, we miss you.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 4, 2010)

They had the nerve to try to sell these things in the late 80s in Memphis, one of the world capitals of exquisite pork BBQ. I lived there, tried one, and didn't finish it.  With pickles? Make it stop!


----------



## kleenex (Nov 4, 2010)

mudbug said:


> They had the nerve to try to sell these things in the late 80s in Memphis, one of the world capitals of exquisite pork BBQ. I lived there, tried one, and didn't finish it.  With pickles? Make it stop!



In Memphis it is going to be a tougher sell for sure.


----------



## niquejim (Nov 4, 2010)

Poppi G. Koullias said:


> I'm sure it tastes divine, especially on an empty tum and you're on the road in the pouring rain and starving hungry. But sorry, I don't give thumbs up. That pressed pork piece is MRM: Mechanically Reprocessed Meat.
> 
> Have you ever seen MRM being made? I hope not. McDonalds' food manufacturing contractors throw just about every part of the pig but its squeal into their stainless steel MRM mixers. And the thought of that puts me off any McD's for life.


 

wrong-o undeer, but on the right track
The reason it rolls out nationwide so rarely, is that it uses specific cuts of pork, not trimmings, and when they do a national roll out, it screws up the pork market pricing because all of the meat it ...takes off the market. They can afford an LTO, but year round it would get too expensive to make.
Unlike sausage which is made from trimmings, to get the texture and bind right they use primarilly pork butts and picnics. This unusual demand cycle pulls a lot out of the retail stream and into the industrial stream which drives the price of these particular cuts up during the periods they make it. Trimmings have more conenctive tissue which can cause the product to fall apart, the whole muscle primals have significantly less connective tissues so it performs better. 
Also
McD's president Jan Fields states, "It doesn't sell well all year long because people get tired of it."


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 4, 2010)

niquejim said:


> wrong-o undeer, but on the right track
> The reason it rolls out nationwide so rarely, is that it uses specific cuts of pork, not trimmings, and when they do a national roll out, it screws up the pork market pricing because all of the meat it ...takes off the market. They can afford an LTO, but year round it would get too expensive to make.
> Unlike sausage which is made from trimmings, to get the texture and bind right they use primarilly pork butts and picnics. This unusual demand cycle pulls a lot out of the retail stream and into the industrial stream which drives the price of these particular cuts up during the periods they make it. Trimmings have more conenctive tissue which can cause the product to fall apart, the whole muscle primals have significantly less connective tissues so it performs better.
> Also
> McD's president Jan Fields states, "It doesn't sell well all year long because people get tired of it."




Well... whatever floats your boat, mate. 

Meanwhile, I'll happily stick to roast pork all caramalisy-brown and cracklingly fragrant out the oven, sprinkled with lovely fresh sage and thyme, served with roast potaotes, beautiful little parsnips and all the trimmings, homemade gravy poured over and delicious stewed apple on the side.

Each to their own.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 4, 2010)

niquejim said:


> wrong-o undeer, but on the right track
> The reason it rolls out nationwide so rarely, is that it uses specific cuts of pork, not trimmings, and when they do a national roll out, it screws up the pork market pricing because all of the meat it ...takes off the market. They can afford an LTO, but year round it would get too expensive to make.
> Unlike sausage which is made from trimmings, to get the texture and bind right they use primarilly pork butts and picnics. This unusual demand cycle pulls a lot out of the retail stream and into the industrial stream which drives the price of these particular cuts up during the periods they make it. Trimmings have more conenctive tissue which can cause the product to fall apart, the whole muscle primals have significantly less connective tissues so it performs better.
> Also
> McD's president Jan Fields states, "It doesn't sell well all year long because people get tired of it."



That's really interesting information, Jim!  I don't like the food at McD's except that sandwich, and I never fail to get at least one when they are offered.  I think they are a pretty darn good sandwich, myself.
McD's vanilla iced coffee is just as good as Starbucks, and only $2.00 instead of $5.00 or more at Starbucks.  I often go through the drive thru and just order that alone.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 5, 2010)

Poppi G. Koullias said:


> Well... whatever floats your boat, mate.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll happily stick to roast pork all caramalisy-brown and cracklingly fragrant out the oven, sprinkled with lovely fresh sage and thyme, served with roast potaotes, beautiful little parsnips and all the trimmings, homemade gravy poured over and delicious stewed apple on the side.
> 
> Each to their own.


I concur, for you poppi

There is a shop in the center of Wolverhampton that roasts pork all day, they then sell you the basic roll filled with pork, the optional extra's are gravy, stuffing, apple sauce, crackling. I asked how many they sold at lunchtime, would you believe 2 to300 fantastic fast food.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 5, 2010)

Bolas, my mouth is watering even now and it's only gone 11.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 5, 2010)

niquejim said:


> wrong-o undeer, but on the right track
> The reason it rolls out nationwide so rarely, is that it uses specific cuts of pork, not trimmings, and when they do a national roll out, it screws up the pork market pricing because all of the meat it ...takes off the market. They can afford an LTO, but year round it would get too expensive to make.
> Unlike sausage which is made from trimmings, to get the texture and bind right they use primarilly pork butts and picnics. This unusual demand cycle pulls a lot out of the retail stream and into the industrial stream which drives the price of these particular cuts up during the periods they make it. Trimmings have more conenctive tissue which can cause the product to fall apart, the whole muscle primals have significantly less connective tissues so it performs better.
> Also
> McD's president Jan Fields states, "It doesn't sell well all year long because people get tired of it."



People get tired of it????  But the Big Mac and Fliet O Fish have been on the menu for decades and we do not get tired of them???


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm sure these fat loaded greasy McDonalds 'ribs, Big Macs etc work wonders for the average teenager's complexion. Not.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 8, 2010)

kleenex said:


> People get tired of it???? But the Big Mac and Fliet O Fish have been on the menu for decades and we do not get tired of them???


 
I bet you they end up selling more this way than if it was offered year round... but I could be wrong.  When something is limited, we naturally want all we can get our hands on, and this is no exception.  It is a good sandwich if you can avoid thinking about what you're eating... but that goes for all of McD's food.  I eat there when most of my other options have fallen through, maybe once or twice a month.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay posters, Yesterday I went back to the SAME McDonald's I went to try to get another McRib sandwich and the lady told me they were all of them


----------



## niquejim (Nov 8, 2010)

Poppi G. Koullias said:


> I'm sure it tastes divine, especially on an empty tum and you're on the road in the pouring rain and starving hungry. But sorry, I don't give thumbs up. That pressed pork piece is MRM: Mechanically Reprocessed Meat.
> 
> Have you ever seen MRM being made? I hope not.* McDonalds' food manufacturing contractors throw just about every part of the pig but its squeal into their stainless steel MRM mixers*. And the thought of that puts me off any McD's for life.


 


Poppi G. Koullias said:


> I've seen tiny air bubbles in bits of processed chicken, and did the same. >_<
> 
> There's a strangeness about McDonalds food. If you're not hungry and happen to be walking past one of their restaurants, their cooking smells is a terrible turnoff. But if you're starving hungry, maybe stressed a little and there's nowhere else to eat, then sinking one's face into a MacRib (figuratively speaking as I’ve never done so nor wish to) must be heaven on earth. A few times and only because my boy George was hungry, I've bought a Big Mac. Actually, two. He eats like a horse. :XD But McDs, they fill a market as well as tummies and somehow, cutomers come away happy.
> 
> Means to an end, really. Eat and be happy. But with MRM, sometimes ignorance is bliss.


 


Poppi G. Koullias said:


> Well... whatever floats your boat, mate.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll happily stick to roast pork all caramalisy-brown and cracklingly fragrant out the oven, sprinkled with lovely fresh sage and thyme, served with roast potaotes, beautiful little parsnips and all the trimmings, homemade gravy poured over and delicious stewed apple on the side.
> 
> Each to their own.


 
I didn't say I liked the McRib, just that you were slamming the process incorrectly, and making it sound like some "mystery" meat


----------



## msmofet (Nov 8, 2010)

This is my honest opinion. 

I tried these the first time around. I would rather give birth natural for the 3rd time than EVER eat another one of those!! IMO they taste like POOP!! JMO


----------



## msmofet (Nov 8, 2010)

Now on the other hand I would LOVE if McDonald's would bring back the Mighty Wings (I think that was the name) which were basically hot wings without the sauce and 10,000 times better than the ones KFC have/had.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2010)

buckytom said:


> actually, i think i just ate soylent green. mc-soylent green.


 
Soylent Green is PEOPLE!!!!

I love a good SF reference!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 9, 2010)

msmofet said:


> This is my honest opinion.
> 
> I tried these the first time around. I would rather give birth natural for the 3rd time than EVER eat another one of those!! IMO they taste like POOP!! JMO


----------



## msmofet (Nov 9, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Soylent Green is PEOPLE!!!!
> 
> I love a good SF reference!


 Now I am going to have to do a double feature of Soylent Green and the Omega Man!! Maybe throw in the original POTA!! "Get your stinking paws off of me you damn dirty apes!!"


----------



## msmofet (Nov 9, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


>


 LOL ONE bite, 2 chews and spit the thing out and wiped my tongue like Tom Hanks did in Big!! YUCK!! NASTY with a capital NAS!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Now I am going to have to do a double feature of Soylent Green and the Omega Man!! Maybe throw in the original POTA!! "Get your stinking paws off of me you damn dirty apes!!"


 
Now that sounds like fun!  I'll bring the chips.  And I won't never call you "Mama" again no way, no how!!!  Did I get the right number of negatives in there?


----------



## msmofet (Nov 9, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now that sounds like fun! I'll bring the chips. And I won't never call you "Mama" again no way, no how!!! Did I get the right number of negatives in there?


 I'll make the salsa, blue cheese dip & onion dip!! LOL We'll need Doritos, Tortilla chips, Wise ridges Sour Cream & onion chips and Wise original natural potato chips.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 9, 2010)

msmofet said:


> This is my honest opinion.
> 
> I tried these the first time around. I would rather give birth natural for the 3rd time than EVER eat another one of those!! IMO they taste like POOP!! JMO



That is a complete 180 from my review.  I guess someone at this messageboard does not like the McRib.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 9, 2010)

kleenex said:


> That is a complete 180 from my review.  I guess someone at this messageboard does not like the McRib.


You are correct in that assessment.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 9, 2010)

A couple of bbq sites I belong to are having McRib throwdowns.  It's amazing what you can do with this piece of formed meat.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 9, 2010)

roadfix said:


> A couple of bbq sites I belong to are having McRib throwdowns.  It's amazing what you can do with this piece of formed meat.



That should be interesting.  Keep us posted will ya?

I tried it once when it first came out.  I found it disappointing.  While I was shopping at WalMart today, they have a McDonalds there.  I bought an Angus beef with mushrooms and swiss.  a big delicious burger, with enough left over for later.  Another shopper from my apartments came out with a McRib.  She wolfed it down.  Some like it, some don't.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 9, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> That should be interesting.  Keep us posted will ya?



Actually, here's a link to one thread featuring several interesting entries.  Check it out.  It's a fun thread.
I especially like the guy who took ground turkey, formed it in a cylindrical ice cube tray, smoked it, and the thing came out looking like the real McRib.  He made an awesome looking Turkey McRib sandwich.

SPECIAL -> "Return of the McRib" BBQ Brethren Throwdown - The BBQ BRETHREN FORUMS.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 9, 2010)

now that is clever. i might even eat it since it is turkey


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 10, 2010)

msmofet said:


> I'll make the salsa, blue cheese dip & onion dip!! LOL We'll need Doritos, Tortilla chips, Wise ridges Sour Cream & onion chips and Wise original natural potato chips.


 
Making a list...what's that?  A 24 hour drive for me?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 10, 2010)

I tried MCD burgers a number of years ago in the US, they were to sweet for my taste. I love ribs with bones in.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 10, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Making a list...what's that? A 24 hour drive for me?


 UMMMMMMMMMMM HMMMMMMMMMMM I am on the east coast so maybe. But will there still be chips when you get here? Better shop when you get here for replacements lost on the way. LOL


----------



## puptentacle (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello all. I'm a noob ' round here. Having a great time reading the threads and this one I've got to make my first post. 

I've got a theory that when the scientist who first synthesized the meat substitute that the McRib is based on someone wrote the wrong amount on an order form (they came out before computers became the norm, I believe), ordering a couple BILLION instead of a couple MILLION. Since they contain a completely inert chemical base that doesn't go bad McD's rereleases them every year or two, managing to trap a few more thousand unsuspecting customers into eating them and removing some inventory from the huge warehouse full of them they have in hiding somewhere. 

Seriously I haven't eaten one in 20 or more years either, and when I did I had much the same response as someone earlier. Spit it out and wipe the tongue off. And I'm someone who doesn't actively despise McD's food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 11, 2010)

msmofet said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMM HMMMMMMMMMMM I am on the east coast so maybe. But will there still be chips when you get here? Better shop when you get here for replacements lost on the way. LOL


 
Better make that 24 hours and 15 minutes...I'll have to stop at some point for a rest break.    Memo to self Buy chips in Indiana.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2010)

lol, just don't stop in iowa. they're stubborn.

"you can eat your fill, of all the food you bring yourself."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'll have to take a month off from work just to visit the East Coast...there are so many DCer's that live there!  Think a bag of chips would cover it?
Memo to self, don't stop in Iowa.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 11, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Better make that 24 hours and 15 minutes...I'll have to stop at some point for a rest break.  Memo to self Buy chips in Indiana.


 


buckytom said:


> lol, just don't stop in iowa. they're stubborn.
> 
> "you can eat your fill, of all the food you bring yourself."


 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll have to take a month off from work just to visit the East Coast...there are so many DCer's that live there! Think a bag of chips would cover it?
> Memo to self, don't stop in Iowa.


 ROTFL!!! 

Memo to PF DON'T STOP at McD's for sammies!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 11, 2010)

msmofet said:


> ROTFL!!!
> 
> Memo to PF DON'T STOP at McD's for sammies!!


 
Oh no!  Not after reading the reviews here!  I don't think I've eaten at McD's in about three years.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2010)

buckytom said:


> lol, just don't stop in iowa. they're stubborn.
> 
> "you can eat your fill, of all the food you bring yourself."



Holy crap!  A Music Man reference!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 11, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Holy crap! A Music Man reference!


lalalala 

Gary, Indiana, 
Gary Indiana, 
Not Louisiana, Paris, France, New York, or Rome, but--
Gary, Indiana,
Gary, Indiana, 
Gary Indiana,

Trouble, oh we got trouble, 
Right here in River City! 
With a capital "T" 
That rhymes with "P"
And that stands for Pool,
We've surely got trouble!
Right here in River City, 


OH NO ........ BALZAC!! Those tunes are gonna go marching through my head being lead by 76 trombones!!


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 11, 2010)

buckytom said:


> lol, just don't stop in iowa. they're stubborn.
> 
> "you can eat your fill, of all the food you bring yourself."


 
Hey!  I happen to live in Iowa!  I did not realize we had the reputation of being stubborn?  Stop here for chips anytime!!  You would think our corn chips were good but all the corn we grow feeds the cattle


----------



## kleenex (Nov 11, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Making a list...what's that?  A 24 hour drive for me?



Buy out the whole store


----------



## msmofet (Nov 11, 2010)

kleenex said:


> Buy out the whole store


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2010)

snicker-d, do you ever find yourself saying goodnight to someone you don't know yet, waiting for the wells fargo wagon to be-a comin' round the bend, or pick a little, talk a little, pick a little, talk a little, cheep cheep cheep, talk a lot, pick a little more... 

can i interest you in starting up a marching band, keep them kids outta trouble??? trouble trouble trouble



lol, andy got it right away. 


snicker-d, my bil is from i-o-way. hudson city, to be exact. i've only been to the quad cities. i wouldn't say people from iowa are stubborn, but they refuse to give out the secret formula to maid-rites. 

lol, and that brings us back on topic: loose meat sandwich? or mechanically seperated and reformed mystery meat?

which would you prfer?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 12, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Holy crap! A Music Man reference!


 
I'll be darned, so it is and I completely missed it!


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 12, 2010)

buckytom said:


> snicker-d, do you ever find yourself saying goodnight to someone you don't know yet, waiting for the wells fargo wagon to be-a comin' round the bend, or pick a little, talk a little, pick a little, talk a little, cheep cheep cheep, talk a lot, pick a little more...
> 
> can i interest you in starting up a marching band, keep them kids outta trouble??? trouble trouble trouble
> 
> ...


 
Yes, the maid rite is a secret formula for sure, much like the krabby patty   I've lived here for 25 years and still don't know what makes them so good.  I haven't eaten there in years but now I'm craving one!!!  So... I'd take a loose-meat sandwich over the reformed mystery meat any day!!!


----------

